# Overhead Betta Cartoon Drawing



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Well the other day I felt like drawing and drew up this little guy )
I want to color him but im afraid I will mess him up and make him look worse. LOL

So what should I do, color him or no? if so, what color(s)?


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

maybe you could print another copy, color it, and see if it looks good, if it does, color the original


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Awww teeney that is so cute!! Color it!!


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

Very cute..Has a what the heck are you doing? type look to him.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I would give him more depth by shading and all that. To go with the cartoon shading just go a couple shades darker of the color. He likes very flat from lack of depth lol. His outline definitely looks good though.


----------

